# mini lst



## backwoodsracing (Dec 21, 2005)

i have a mini lst i was wondering if you can run one brushless motor instead of two i have the mamba copetition x package will this be ok to run just one please email comments to [email protected] thanks for everyones help dave


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I would think it would be OK but maybe You should contact Castle creations.


----------

